# Installation



## BillaBong (6. Oktober 2003)

hallo,

ich hatte das thema schon mal gepostet jedoch wurde mir nicht so richtig geholfen und da ich nun schon wieder vor dem problem steh dachte ich mir poste ich nocheinmal.

also folgendes problem ich würde gerne wissen wie ich ein program installiere. folgendes beispiel ich habe mir eine .tar.bz2 datei runtergeladen. die habe ich jetzt entpackt. habe den ordner geöffnet...... wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen. ich habe mir auch schon ein paar hilfestellungen durschgelesen wurde daraus aber nicht schlau. ich brauche jemand der mir das richtig schritt für schritt erklärt das kann doch nicht viel schwerer bzw. für einen leihen unmöglich sein  oder doch ...

edit :

suse linux 8.1


----------



## Habenix (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also du sagst die datei wäre ein tar.bz2 ...das sieht nach dem source-code des programms das du installieren möchtest. Normalerweise ist bei so einem Paket eine README und eine INSTALL datei vorhanden....: DURCHLESEN!

damit müsstest du im stande sein das Programm zu übersetzen: 
in der console (als normaler user)


```
./configure
```
  (optional mit --prefix=/verzeichnis/wo/du/das/programm/installieren/moechtest)


```
make
```

als root


```
make install
```
Wenn du keine Fehlermeldungen erhalten hast ist das Programm installiert (normalerweise unter /usr/bin oder /usr/local/bin falls du die Option prefix nicht angegeben hast)

Greetz Habenix


----------



## Sway (6. Oktober 2003)

Wie schon gesagt, wird da mit sicherheit ne ReadMe dabei sein. 
Bei TeamSpeak zum Beispiel, läd man sich auch ne tar.bz2 runter. Aber die installation läuft anders ab. Da gibt man als root aus dem Verzeichniss raus, das hier ein

```
sh setup.sh
```


----------



## BillaBong (6. Oktober 2003)

also vielen dank erst mal an euch beiden.

das mit dem installieren hat jetzt geklappt, das program liegt auf /usr/local/include. jetzt kommt mein nächstes prob. wie bekomme ich jetzt das programm zum laufen ?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (7. Oktober 2003)

bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob es wirklich in /usr/local/include liegt , aber nun brauchst du das eigentlich nur noch aufzurufen

```
cd /usr/local/include
./programmname
```


----------



## Habenix (7. Oktober 2003)

```
das program liegt auf /usr/local/include
```
 ....sehr komisch...

aber wenns funktioniert juckts auch keinen


Gruß

Habenix


----------

